# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون رقم 22 لسنة 2018 بشأن التحفظ على أموال الجماعة الإرهابية والإرهابيين

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرفق قانون رقم 22 لسنة 2018 بشأن تنظيم إجراءات التحفظ والإدارة والحصر والتصرف في أموال الجماعات الإرهابية والإرهابيين

المصدر 
http://www.cc.gov.eg/Images/L/383952.pdf


 :Read:  :Read:

----------

